# Which fuel pump ???



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi guys,
although not having (actually) any problems, I'm looking for a mechanical fuel pump for my Le Mans ( Tripower-carp with pressure-regulator, 400er engine from 1970)
for spare. Any suggestions / recommendations ?
regards: Peter


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

By the way: I didn't have a return line to the gas tank....


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

A stock fuel pump that does not have the return line fitting, unless you want to add this, but you will have to change the fuel sender in the gas tank to match. You will have to do a search and look at the pump being offered. Any 400-455 fuel pump should work, just match the position of the fuel line fittings. I believe the Friebirds have a different position on the line inlet/outlet.


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello Jim, thanks a lot.
Do you prefer a special brand ?
regards: Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Hello Jim, thanks a lot.
> Do you prefer a special brand ?
> regards: Peter


No, nothing in particular, but the Carter fuel pump is a brand name and is made to work with ethanol fuels. You don't need a high out-put pump, just get a stock type pump. Here is an article I found: Pontiac Fuel Pumps - How To Select The Right Fuel Pump - High Performance Pontiac Magazine - Hot Rod


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks again.
I know, that I needn't the Carter PN M6907 (high flow rate), but in the article is no special pump named for my 1970er block with 400cui....
regards: Peter


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Can anybody confirm, that the Carter M4507 or Carter: M4689 will fit ?
regards: Peter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

kobold said:


> Can anybody confirm, that the Carter M4507 or Carter: M4689 will fit ?
> regards: Peter


You will have to match your needs to the pump you presently have. Look at the photos for comparison. Pontiac made several different styles - look at the inlet/outlet and any pump with an inlet/outlet and small 1/4" hose barb type fitting is for the vapor return line for cars having that from the factory.


----------

